# Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Liebe Opfer,

hier kann man von der Bundesnetzagentur Formblätter downloaden und mit den Daten zum Betrug bzw. Betrugsversuch versehen (möglichst detailliert):

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...missbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer/Downloads_1f8.html

Die Formblätter müssen unterschrieben werden und an die im Formblatt selbst aufgeführte FAX-Nummer schicken. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht von einem Rechtsstreit mit den Betreibern aus. Das sagte mir ein netter Mitarbeiter der Bundesnetzagentur an der Hotline.

Also leute, sichert Eure Beweise und leitet sie weiter, damit der Spuk hoffentlich ein Ende nimmt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*

Hat schon jemand diese Möglichkeit genutzt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*

wovon sprichst Du?
Und "dagegen vorgehen" würde ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur immer relativ sehen. Wenn ich eine nervige Mücke im Zimmer habe und mir die Bettdecke übers Haupt ziehe, gehe ich auch gegen die Nerverei durch die Mücke vor


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*

Aka-Aka:
Also wie gesagt, man kann seine Beweise dorthin schicken und diese KWN-[ edit]  sozusagen anzeigen. Das ist sicherlich besser als gar nichts zu machen.

Und warum soll die BNA denn Opfer auffordern dieses Formular auszufüllen und dann mit dem Material nichts erreichen wollen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und warum soll die BNA denn Opfer auffordern dieses Formular auszufüllen und dann mit dem Material nichts erreichen wollen?


[ironie]Nuja, sie erreicht ja was: Die Leute denken, dass etwas passiert.[/ironie]

Ernsthaft: Beschwerden bei der BNetzA mit möglichst konkreten Hinweisen und Beweisen sind wichtig - aber *IN DEN WENIGEN FÄLLEN, IN DENEN TATSÄCHLICH VERSUCHT WURDE, SOLCHEN LEUTEN ERNSTHAFT WEH ZU TUN, WAR ES EBEN GERADE NICHT DIE BUNDESNETZAGENTUR, DIE ETWAS GETAN HÄTTE!

Ich weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht, worum es genau geht. Um eine spezielle Kurzwahlnummer?

*Welche? Wurde die Nummer per Spam beworben? Von welcher Handynummer aus? Hast Du schon rausgekriegt, wem diese Handynummer gehört? Hat die BnetzA angedeutet, herausbekommen zu wollen, wem diese Nummer gehört?

Ganz im Ernst: Die Bundesnetzagentur tut nicht nichts, das will ich nicht sagen - aber ich kann mir *definitiv* nicht vorstellen, dass die BNetzA unter "dagegen vorgehen" etwas versteht, was Du Dir darunter vorstellst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*

melde dich doch hier mal an, dann kann man sich besser austauschen (Private Nachricht)
PS: Da Du in deinem Beitrag "KWN-[ edit] " schreibst, wäre ich Dir sehr verbunden, keine Namen zu nennen. Mir ist niemand bekannt, der wegen KWN rechtskräftig verurteilt worden wäre (das bedeutet: mit der Formulierung "B*" wäre ich sehr vorsichtig)

PS: Neben Beschwerde bei der BNetzA kann auch "daneboden" empfohlen werden, das zu interessanten Erkenntnissen führen kann. 
Mit "daneboden" meine ich den vom User "danebod" erfolgreich unternommenen Versuch, den Inhaber einer für Spam verwendeten Handynummer zu erfahren.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=88945&highlight=merlin#post88945

Sollte sich dein Fall auf eine vergleichbare Konstellation beziehen (Näheres in dem Thread bei Antispam), würde mich das interessieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*

Es geht hierbei um mehrere Nummern:
86699
82099
Betreiber ist die Materna GmbH (Dortmund)

Materna hat auch eine Sperrhotline eingerichtet unter der man seine Nummer austragen lassen kann: 01805-0029044 (kostenpflichtig!!!)

Dort habe ich angerufen und auf einem Band meinen Namen und meine Handynummer hinterlassen, da "alle Plätze belegt" waren.

Seitdem erhalte ich auch keine SMS von den KWNs mehr. Anscheinend haben die gemerkt, dass ich unrechtmäßig diese SMS bekommen habe. Die Anzeige habe ich trotzdem zur BNA geschickt. Ich denke, dass die Anbieter aufgrund Ihrer Arbeitsweise bzw. Geschäftspraktiken und den Profiten, die sie mutmaßlich damit erwirtschaftet haben wenigstens ein paar Beamte, Staatsanwälte und Richter beschäftigen und dafür eine saftige Strafe zahlen sollten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Anzeige habe ich trotzdem zur BNA geschickt.


Das ist aber keine Anzeige und kein Staatsanwalt wird davon erfahren, davon abgesehen, dass nicht dagegen vorgegangen werden würde.
Schau doch mal in Foren wie hier oder bei Antispam, wegen wie vieler KWN es bereits Beschwerden gegeben hat und dann schaui auf der "Massnahmenlise" der BnetzA, wie wenige Nummern gesperrt wurden.


> Ich denke, dass die Anbieter aufgrund Ihrer Arbeitsweise bzw. Geschäftspraktiken und den Profiten, die sie mutmaßlich damit erwirtschaftet haben wenigstens ein paar Beamte, Staatsanwälte und Richter beschäftigen und dafür eine saftige Strafe zahlen sollten.


Netter Gedanke. Bald ist Weihnachten. Oder frag Harry Potter. In diesem Land zu dieser Zeit gibt es in Sachen "Gewinnoptimierung im Telekommunikationsbereich" einen... nennen wir es mal... Interessenskonflikt zwischen den Anbietern, die eine laxe, konsequenzarme und unklare Regulierung wollen und im wesentlichen kriegen und den Verbrauchern, die eigentlich geschützt werden sollen. Es ist ein Interessenskonflikt, in dem immer in eine Richtung entschieden wird. Alle paar Jahre kommt dann eine Meldung wie "Die Bundesnetzagentur hat durch Massnahme XY unseriöse Anbieter erfolgreich bekämpft", die vom Glaubwürdigeitsfaktor ungefähr in der Gegend angesiedelt werden kann wie die Aussage meines dreijährigen Sohnes, er habe nichts gemacht, wenn in der Küche mal wieder die Kabadose von Geisterhand vom Schrank gefallen ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*

Aka-Aka, mir ist schon klar, dass es immer wieder unseriöse Mieter der KWNs geben wird, aber diese kann man ja wenigstens mithilfe der BNA bekämpfen und vom Markt schießen.

Nochmal: Ich habe seit meiner Anzeige oder besser gesagt seit meiner Mitteilung an die BNA und an Materna KEINE unerwünschten SMS mehr erhalten. Ich kann allen - die endlich Ihre Ruhe haben möchten - meine vorgehensweise empfehlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Beweise sichern und zur Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfolgung faxen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aka-Aka, mir ist schon klar, dass es immer wieder unseriöse Mieter der KWNs geben wird, aber diese kann man ja wenigstens mithilfe der BNA bekämpfen und vom Markt schießen.


Nein, das kann man nicht. Mir ist kein Anbieter bekannt, der wegen Interventionen der deutschen oder anderer Regulierer schlimmere Folgen zu erdulden hatte als den Austausch des Briefkastens.
Woher stammen Deine Informationen, dass es anders wäre? Gerade im Bereich KWN - es wäre mir neu, wenn da _irgendwas_ gelaufen wäre in Richtung "hartes Vorgehen".



> Ich habe seit meiner Mitteilung an die BNA und an Materna KEINE unerwünschten SMS mehr erhalten.


Das ist schön. Aber die Folgerung, dass _wegen_ der Meldung keine Spam-SMS mehr kommen, ist nicht belegbar. 
Jetzt werde ich ein bisschen haarspalterisch, daher noch einmal: 

_NATÜRLICH ist es völlig richtig, sich bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu beschweren. Das gilt, OBWOHL ich persönlich die Arbeit dieser Behörde so negativ bewerte, dass ich es lieber öffentlich nicht schreiben will. Dass die Gründe für diese Kritik *auch* (!) an den *Gesetzesgrundlagen* liegen, macht diese harsche Kritik nicht unberechtigt. 
_

Wenn es massenhaft zu Beschwerden über Betrug kommt - wo sind dann die zugehörigen Ermittlungsergebnisse und Folgen? Kannst Du auch nur _einen _konkreten Fall nennen, bei dem die Bundesnetzagentur von sich aus wegen Betrugs gegen KWN-Anbieter vorgegangen wäre? Frag sie doch mal.


----------

